# Crabapple wood



## rubmymeat (Jul 5, 2006)

I know there have been questions as to whether crabapple can be used to smoke with.  I used it this weekend to smoke 14 lbs. of pork butt and the result were fantastic.  It looks, smells, and gives off the exact same smoke as apple.  I have an absolute ton of it so I am relieved to be able to report on its merit as a smoking wood.  :D   NOTE that I use wood exclusively to smoke with and do not use charcoal at all.  I burned a ton of it and the smoke flavor was mild and pleasant.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2006)

RMM, In the sticky "Woods for Smoking" at the top of the forum lists the Crabapple as a suitable wood. The list describes the Crabapple as being similar to apple wood.


----------

